# The Gift



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

A man walks into Fredrick's of Hollywood to purchase some sheer
lingerie for his wife.  He is shown several possibilities that range from $250 to $500 in price,  the sheerer, the higher the price.  He opts for the sheerest item, pays  the $500  and takes the lingerie home.He presents it to his wife and asks her to go upstairs, put it on and model it  for him. 

Upstairs, the wife thinks, "I have an idea.  It's so sheer that it 
might  as well  be nothing.  I won't put it on, do the modeling naked, return it tomorrow  and  keep the $500 refund for myself." So she appears naked on the balcony and strikes a pose.   

The husband says, "Good Lord!  You'd think that for $500, they'd at 
least iron  it!" 

He never heard the shot. Funeral services are pending.


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2005)

I think there is a lesson in this! 
Excellent!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Sep 13, 2005)

Good one!!!  I think I'll stay away from Lingerie shops for a while!!!!  LOL!!


----------

